# Ted Turner ? !!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Last weekend at PIKE's hunt test while talking to a Purina Rep - PIKE & I have done 3 dove hunts on Turner's horse farm in Ky -the Rep POINTED out to us that he has been to Turner's ranch in New Mexico and Montana - Turner has built pavilions - kennels and bird fields that rival none that he has seen - available to clubs to run HT's and FT's - at no charge to the clubs - when you think you know it ALL - you can still learn !! Kudos's to mister Turner !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never been a fan of the man, but everyone has something good about them if you look hard enough.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - VVe are VVith you - just POINTING OUT VVhat PIKE & I did not know - Hunting is PIKE's major goal - nice to see somewon that supports this


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

He owns some ground that hosts field trials here in Kansas. But does not allow pen-raised birds to supplement the birds. Strictly a wild bird trial... Which is great if the bird numbers are up... Unfortunately, they weren't last year.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't want anyone to think I downing him for what he is doing to help the quail restoration, or his philanthropy.
Its just I don't agree with his political views, and some of his past statements have really made me dislike him.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ask Jane

she wearing his Nuts"lol  :-*

facts these cash cows F up most they do and did and bought grade a wild lands some were suppose to be protected that was a grade perfect for all of us and free to hunt fish and view 

and made it private 

facts not feel good $hit even massive lakes blue ribbon trout waters :

Big Sky they punished hard

Turner a moron dwarf and Fonda a coward to the country that made her rich to every one who served and don't care if they broke up
Vietscam remembers you baby Big Red one for life"


FREEDOMS NOT FREE 
flush and serve

how do I really feel lol

feel free

meat stackers for less


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Awe Rudy
I was trying so hard to play nice, and not to bring up Hanoi Jane. Thumbs up to you bud for doing it.


----------

